# Shop Made Bearing Race Driver by Ulma Doctor



## Ulma Doctor (Nov 7, 2014)

i had a shop job recently that required changing of a shaft and a set of timken tapered roller bearings on an industrial meat saw. the job itself is not exceedingly difficult, but reassembly can be challenging in the field. luckily i was in the shop because the saw i'm working on is a basket case that other less than qualified personnel have attempted service and frankly failed miserably.
i was handed the torch to bring the basket case back to life, just like countless times before.:banghead: 

upon installation of the lower shaft it dawned on me that i had done this job so many times and never made a proper bearing race driver for this timken bearing.
i have 2 sets of commercially made bearing race drivers, but neither set had the odd ball size i needed.
i always made due with brass drifts and a bunch of tapping to set the race.
i made the decision to take an hour and make my own custom race driver that will speed up futures jobs.
time is money, so i took the hit and i'm not going to look back!
pictures for the interested




the slug above is 6061 aluminum .500" thick, saw cut 3.00" diameter.
i center drilled the disc in the drill press and reamed the center to .500".
i pushed a 1/2" lathe mandrel in the bore and set it between centers in my Hercus 9" lathe.
there were interrupted cuts at first because i didn't have the slug centerdrilled correctly.
it cleaned up concentrically in a couple of passes with a handground HSS bit.
i worked the OD down to it's final dimension of 2.370".
I had a spare chunk of 316 rod 20mm diameter by 18" long,
 i cut and knurled the handle and made a .490" diameter X .625" long, step on the other end.
and baddabing,
 1 shop made Bearing Race Driver 
the finished creation below




as always thank you for reading and participating!
mike)


----------



## Snag_one (Nov 9, 2014)

I made a seal driver for a JD lawn tractor I'm repairing <my unit> rear axle seal just the other day that looks almost identical . I made mine so the driver end can be swapped for different sizes ...


----------



## GK1918 (Nov 9, 2014)

gee Dr Mikey,  must be driver week.  We machined a set for a V8 flathead cam bearings this week.  aint paying 100 bucks for a new one - good job on you'rs  
sam


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Nov 9, 2014)

Snag_one said:


> I made a seal driver for a JD lawn tractor I'm repairing <my unit> rear axle seal just the other day that looks almost identical . I made mine so the driver end can be swapped for different sizes ...



Glad to hear others experience necessity as the mother of invention.

i made mine so that i could use it with the 2 commercial made sets i already own, interchangeably.

feel free to post pictures of your  creations, i welcome them!
the ideas may help someone else sometime.

thank you for the comments, and thanks for reading!
happy machining to all


----------

